
Too much theory leads economists to bad predictions - pseudolus
https://aeon.co/ideas/too-much-theory-leads-economists-to-bad-predictions
======
Mikeb85
The problem isn't economic theory. The problem is bad incentives. Economists
like Krugman make predictions for political reasons, because there's incentive
to do so (in this case, to try 'help' the left-wing establishment).

Want to find economists who actually make accurate predictions? They'll be
working for banks and corporations, getting paid millions. Because knowing
which way the economy is going makes money. And money doesn't have political
beliefs.

